# Zoloft not working, what next?



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I've been having issues with constant DR/DP since last January when my mom was in the hospital for a total of 2 months. Naturally, I became overly worried and started having panic attacks which caused a constant dreamlike state. At the time, I was on Cymbalta and had been since 2005. Prior to January of '09 I had one episode of DR back in February of '08 which lasted for 2 weeks and went away. Since my doctor and I both figured the Cymbalta wasn't working any longer she prescribed me Pristiq (the cracked out version of Effexor) which was a living hell. I felt constantly anxious and on edge and was on the medication for 3 months. The withdrawal was ridiculous, and I had constant migraines for 3 weeks. I was then moved over to Zoloft which I've been on for about a month, and I have seen little to no success. My appetite has increased, and I still have the on edge with the dreamlike brain fog feeling. I take klonopin on an as needed basis, but lately it's been nightly for the past couple weeks. I'm up in arms on what to do, and I'm trying to figure out which medications people have been having success with. I was thinking Celexa or Lexapro, but I'm so sick of having to change my medication and wait for them to kick in (4-6 weeks). I feel like a zombie at work, and it's hard because I'm in retail and have to push myself to be interactive. I do take Vitamin B super complex along with Vitamin C. Any input would be extremely helpful and appreciated!


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

staples said:


> So, I've been having issues with constant DR/DP since last January when my mom was in the hospital for a total of 2 months. Naturally, I became overly worried and started having panic attacks which caused a constant dreamlike state. At the time, I was on Cymbalta and had been since 2005. Prior to January of '09 I had one episode of DR back in February of '08 which lasted for 2 weeks and went away. Since my doctor and I both figured the Cymbalta wasn't working any longer she prescribed me Pristiq (the cracked out version of Effexor) which was a living hell. I felt constantly anxious and on edge and was on the medication for 3 months. The withdrawal was ridiculous, and I had constant migraines for 3 weeks. I was then moved over to Zoloft which I've been on for about a month, and I have seen little to no success. My appetite has increased, and I still have the on edge with the dreamlike brain fog feeling. I take klonopin on an as needed basis, but lately it's been nightly for the past couple weeks. I'm up in arms on what to do, and I'm trying to figure out which medications people have been having success with. I was thinking Celexa or Lexapro, but I'm so sick of having to change my medication and wait for them to kick in (4-6 weeks). I feel like a zombie at work, and it's hard because I'm in retail and have to push myself to be interactive. I do take Vitamin B super complex along with Vitamin C. Any input would be extremely helpful and appreciated!


I totally understand your frustration. I have had this for 20 years and have only tried meds the last 2 years. SSRIs have all been bad for me...Cymbalta (SNRI) was horrific. I personally don't think antidepressants are the answer for most people with DPD- if in fact depersonalization is the primary symptom. Klonopin has helped me, but i have gotten to the point where it tends to depress and make me feel like a zombie so i have to be careful how much i take. I have been taking trileptal as well but I don't think it does much so i am getting off of it. I might try neurotin next, maybe with the klonopin....i also think about just getting off drugs altogether and seeing what happens. But yeah take as much B as you can, magnesium too. Good luck.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you for your input, aloof. It's sad that we all have to go through such a horrible disorder, but at the same time it's good that we all can relate with one another. I'm hoping to God mine is anxiety based because I've been battling this for such a short period of time (compared to so many other people on the forums). I'm so confused into what to think and if I'm ever going to get better, it's crazy.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

staples said:


> Thank you for your input, aloof. It's sad that we all have to go through such a horrible disorder, but at the same time it's good that we all can relate with one another. I'm hoping to God mine is anxiety based because I've been battling this for such a short period of time (compared to so many other people on the forums). I'm so confused into what to think and if I'm ever going to get better, it's crazy.


Yeah hang in there...and my dp is definitely anxiety based. I started with panic attacks and then years of compulsive behavior before ending up with this. I believe this is why klonopin works well for alot of people with dpd. So maybe focus on anti-anxiety meds rather than antidepressants. klonopin is the longest lasting benzo so if you are looking for continuous relief that's the one be taking. What dose are you taking and how does it work for you? just keep in mind there are dependency issues the longer you take it. For me it was like magic for 2 months or so....not perfect but i felt calmer and more content than I had since this all started in my teens. I felt like "me" and had motivation to do things. I still take it, but much lower dose as its not effective as it was and it tends to depress.....but some people take it long term with no problems. Other longer term (off label) anxiety meds that have been helpful to some with DPD are Neurontin, and Gabitril. There also is buspar. Natural remedies include L-Theanine and one I am trying now that isn't very well known- stabilium....it actually is an extract made from internal organs of deep sea bluefish. :shock:


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm currently taking the generic brand of Klonopin, Clonazepam. I take 0.5mg at night as needed. My psychiatrist wanted to prescribe it to me as a long-term fix, but wanted to up the dose to 1.0mg at night time. I wasn't ready to plunge into taking a benzo everyday and becoming dependent on it. I'm willing to accept taking some sort of SSRI, SNRI, or even a mood stabilizer for my long term fix, but something about dependency with muscle relaxant makes me nervous (I have a lot of friends that abuse these things on a daily basis, so I know the harsh outcomes these pills cause).

It's not even really depersonalization that bothers me, but the derealization and the fogged feeling. There's also visual derealization which somewhat makes your vision blurry, yet it doesn't. It's extremely weird, and makes you feel like you're never going to snap out of it.

... I just don't know. I've read people have had pretty good luck with high dosages of Celexa, but not so good with Lexapro. :?


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

staples said:


> I'm currently taking the generic brand of Klonopin, Clonazepam. I take 0.5mg at night as needed. My psychiatrist wanted to prescribe it to me as a long-term fix, but wanted to up the dose to 1.0mg at night time. I wasn't ready to plunge into taking a benzo everyday and becoming dependent on it. I'm willing to accept taking some sort of SSRI, SNRI, or even a mood stabilizer for my long term fix, but something about dependency with muscle relaxant makes me nervous (I have a lot of friends that abuse these things on a daily basis, so I know the harsh outcomes these pills cause).
> 
> It's not even really depersonalization that bothers me, but the derealization and the fogged feeling. There's also visual derealization which somewhat makes your vision blurry, yet it doesn't. It's extremely weird, and makes you feel like you're never going to snap out of it.
> 
> ... I just don't know. I've read people have had pretty good luck with high dosages of Celexa, but not so good with Lexapro. :?


You might try neurontin....I have discussed it with my doc and he has prescribed it for GAD with good results and seems to think its worth a try- especially since i have had negative experiences with all SSRI and SNRI meds.....and the fact that clonazepam has helped.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. Neurontin is prescribed for people with epilepsy. That's interesting that it would effect generalized anxiety disorders. I have heard of people having success with Lamictal matched with an SSRI (mainly Lexapro). About 2 weeks ago I went to my doctor and she just upped my dose to 100mg of Zoloft which still hasn't had much effect on my mood or derealization. I'm actually quite anxious still to be honest with you. I've been looking over the forums to try to come up with a cocktail that has been helpful for people, but as we already know... everyone is different.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

staples said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Neurontin is prescribed for people with epilepsy. That's interesting that it would effect generalized anxiety disorders. I have heard of people having success with Lamictal matched with an SSRI (mainly Lexapro). About 2 weeks ago I went to my doctor and she just upped my dose to 100mg of Zoloft which still hasn't had much effect on my mood or derealization. I'm actually quite anxious still to be honest with you. I've been looking over the forums to try to come up with a cocktail that has been helpful for people, but as we already know... everyone is different.


very true...i will be starting Neurontin soon and continuing low dose of Clonazepam. See how that goes and then possibly add a bit of Lamictal for a stabilizer/antidepressant. Thats the plan my doc and i have come up with. now we see what happens....


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

staples, first of all why would you want something very complex and not entirely understood like an antidepressant as your "long term fix" instead of the relatively simple drug Clonazepam, which if I am not mistaken has the highest "success rate" regarding relief of all the drugs? My second question is what are these things you have seen from long-term Clonazepam and other stuff that have muscle-relaxant properties, Since I have been on 4-6 mg Clonazepam for what must be a year now, and I am "experiencing" the same thing as aloof.

Peace.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Inzom said:


> staples, first of all why would you want something very complex and not entirely understood like an antidepressant as your "long term fix" instead of the relatively simple drug Clonazepam, which if I am not mistaken has the highest "success rate" regarding relief of all the drugs? My second question is what are these things you have seen from long-term Clonazepam and other stuff that have muscle-relaxant properties, Since I have been on 4-6 mg Clonazepam for what must be a year now, and I am "experiencing" the same thing as aloof.
> 
> Peace.


I do take generic Klonopin, but only sparingly. To me, Klonopin is not a long term fix as your body adjusts and tolerance builds a lot quicker then your average SSRI / SNRI. I'm at a therapeutic dose of 0.5mg at nighttime that I take about 2 nights a week to help me sleep. I suppose taking a low dose of klonopin isn't extremely dangerous, but as the medication wears off then you'll have to up your dose. Once you start upping the dose more and more then dependency sets in, and before you know it... you're at 4mg + a day just to try to live anxiety free. Of course this is only my opinion and should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

aloof said:


> staples said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads-up. Neurontin is prescribed for people with epilepsy. That's interesting that it would effect generalized anxiety disorders. I have heard of people having success with Lamictal matched with an SSRI (mainly Lexapro). About 2 weeks ago I went to my doctor and she just upped my dose to 100mg of Zoloft which still hasn't had much effect on my mood or derealization. I'm actually quite anxious still to be honest with you. I've been looking over the forums to try to come up with a cocktail that has been helpful for people, but as we already know... everyone is different.
> ...


aloof, I forgot to ask... Are you diagnosed Bipolar? I feel like my doctor would only prescribe me something for epilepsy if I was bipolar as their active ingredients seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

staples said:


> aloof said:
> 
> 
> > staples said:
> ...


No I am not(although my mood is rarely consistent-typical of DPD)...however some of the anti-seizure meds are used off lablel for bipolar and or anxiety. Klonopin was originally prescribed as an anti-epileptic med. Neurontin, which was advertised to be effective for bipolar was proven not to be in independent trials. However it is often effective for generalized anxiety.


----------

